# Discharge crystals causing reclaim issues



## witchdoctorprint (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi guys just wondered if anyone on here could help, we have started using a stronger range of discharge inks for more vibrant colours, were based in the U.K. so doubt many of you will be using the ABAW Magna discharge inks, but since we have started using them we are having trouble with our 55 mesh screens (not sure what this is in american mesh count) but when we reclaim the screens look perfectly clean but upon drying and recoating the screens it appears some discharge crystals have dissolved and become lodged in the mesh and we end up with tiny little flecked pin holes all over the print area once a new screen is exposed and washed out. Using solvent degreaser pressure hose and being really thorough and we never usually have problems, so just seeing if anyone else had experienced the same and how they got round it?
cheers
rob


----------



## witchdoctorprint (Mar 31, 2013)

on further thought on this subject, possibly the crystals could be effecting the mesh, ie the roughness damaging it? trying to come up with all possibilities as it is not occuring with any of our other screens, also dissolving crystals in water


----------

